# Grand List of iPhone Apps for D&D Gaming



## Hadrian the Builder

Hey all, 
I have been reviewing iPhone apps for D&D on my website
Boomer's blog | Clan of the Gray Wolf

But I keep turning up new apps and new works in progress. So I thought that the community here might help me come up with the list of iPhone apps and webapps that are great for D&D. As new ones get listed I'll review them when I can.

Here's what I have so far:

DM's Tracker - kbarapps :: DM's Tracker - an intiative tracker
Google Docs
iNit - iNit Home - an initiative tracker
iplay4E: iplay4e characters - a great charachter sheet web app that uses the Character Builder output
i4e - i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket - a character sheet app that can use Character builder output
MachDice - MachWerx » Mach Dice - a virtual dice roller
QuickRoll - Quick Roll -a utility dice roller

What else is out there?

Added: (not yet reviewed)

iPhone Apps:
Dicenomicon - a dice roller
NPC Namer - kbarapps.com :: NPC Namer - a name generator
Power Card Viewer: DnD 4e Power Cards Index
tinwatchman initiative tracker Tinwatchman Initiative Tracker | free rpg initiative tracker application
Scryer http://vsxp.com/scryer/  iPhone Compendium Searcher 
 Player's Companion  - a webapp character sheet for 3.5e


Other smartphone apps:
DiceDroid


----------



## Mark

This could be a very useful list.  I'll point my buddy Trev this way, too.  Thanks!


----------



## Moon_Goddess

just in case anyone is interested.   

DnD 4e Power Cards Index works great on Android.

iplay4e used to work but it's broken now.

In the Market we've got the wonderful DiceDroid

If anyone knows and other good gaming android stuff.


----------



## Jack99

Sadly no DarwinofMind, but know I am subscribed to this thread, so hopefully others will tell me


----------



## pweent

The Dicenomicon is a pretty full featured dice roller I'm just starting to get into. I'm hoping this will be an app that'll fill the void left by Dice Pro for Palm since I left that platform long ago.

D&D doesn't have very complicated dice needs, but if you play other games, it's nice to have some functionality for autocalculations of dice pools with target numbers, etc.


----------



## Wardook

Will these work on the new tablet coming out? I'm kidding. I make the mistake of following MacRumors.


----------



## Kragash

Within the next few days, I will be submitting my D&D 4E character sheet iPhone app.

It will be called Character4ge (pronounced Character Forge).


----------



## mpattee

I've submitted my iPhone app its called i4e.  It is a character sheet replacement that allows you to store multiple characters on your iPhone or iPod touch. It will let you track powers, stats, hit points, and pretty much everything else.

You can find more information and screenshots here i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket

I'll post again when it has been approved. I'll start a thread in the software section of the forums if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Kzach

I tried doing this exact same thread months ago but saw little interest. If you have search, I think I posted in the house rules or rules 4e forum, so there might be some links in there already.

For those who just submitted apps, that's really cool, and I hope Apple doesn't take a year to approve them


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Added:
i4e http://cordax.net/i4e/
tinwatchman initiative tracker http://www.tinwatchman.com/inittracker/


----------



## mpattee

Hadrian I tried to PM you about a review copy but I'm not sure if the PM's are getting through. Email me at mpattee at gmail.com if you'd like an early review copy.


----------



## Zulithe

Thanks a lot for maintaining this list. I'm always looking for new ways to use my 3GS. What can I say... I'm shamelessly addicted.


----------



## Kragash

I've just submitted my app to Apple. 

Here's what you can all be looking forward to in a couple weeks:


----------



## mpattee

That looks really nice Kragash. Good luck with the review process, it sucks waiting for it to complete.


----------



## Kragash

mpattee said:


> That looks really nice Kragash. Good luck with the review process, it sucks waiting for it to complete.




So I've heard. I've heard nightmare stories from developers that would get their app refused with no explanation as to why it got refused. E-mailing Apple was futile and it wasn't until months later that they could get everything sorted out.

Thanks for the kind words. It's great that there will soon be at least be 2 4E character sheet apps on the App Store. I was surprised when I couldn't even find one a few months ago when I started looking. When I saw that none existed, I started working on one.


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Zulithe said:


> Thanks a lot for maintaining this list. I'm always looking for new ways to use my 3GS. What can I say... I'm shamelessly addicted.




Glad to do it...It helps me cope with my own addiction. In November or the last week in October, I will resume my reviews of iPhone apps on my own site. So, look out for an update then.


----------



## mpattee

i4e is now available on the iTunes store, get it here


----------



## JDragon

Any apps for 3.5 / Pathfinder or other games?

Thanks

JD


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Try Quick Roll. I'm not familiar with the changes in Pathfinder, but Quick roll was made for 3.5 D&D.


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Hey all, I've posted a review of DM's Tracker. The app has a number of revisions in review with apple right now, and I'll update the review once the update is released. In the meantime, here's the review:

Boomer's blog | Clan of the Gray Wolf


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Added NPC Namer kbarapps.com :: NPC Namer to the list


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

I've completed a new review: 

This time its i4e, an iphone/ipod touch character sheet that does not require ddi to use.

Clan of the Gray Wolf


----------



## Felonious Ham

*Character Manager for smartphones*

Hi all,

This seems like a good place to advertise a project I started to learn Javascript, but now am going finish out of sheer orneriness:

Grendel Character Manager​
It's a "live" 3.5 rules character manager written in Javascript and formatted to fit a 320px wide screen (so should fit most modern smartphones, but will run in any browser except IE6).  v0.3 is fairly complete, though skill, spell and special ability details may not be available for all character types.

It's meant to be run locally, you just have to unzip and load *grendel.html* in your browser.  Character data is stored in a cookie.

It only takes about 2 mins to input all your data. I'd be very grateful if anyone could compare Grendel's results with their own character sheet, and log a bug on the Google Code bug tracker.

Download: http://charactermanager.googlecode.com/files/grendel-v0.3.zip

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Can an iphone unzip files?


----------



## CubeKnight

Hadrian the Builder said:


> Can an iphone unzip files?



Well, you can unzip it and send it to the iPhone via SSH/FTP if you have it jailbreaked.

Edit: Or, if everything's stored in cookies, you could unzip it and upload it to a server, and access that site from your iPhone. Of course, it'd be faster to have it on localhost.


----------



## mpattee

I posted some video tutorials on my site for i4e. You can find them at i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket

I've enjoyed the feedback so far and I'm looking at a way to incorporate importing characters and/or DDI in a release soon.


----------



## Felonious Ham

*"online" version*



CubeKnight said:


> Well, you can unzip it and send it to the iPhone via SSH/FTP if you have it jailbreaked.
> 
> Edit: Or, if everything's stored in cookies, you could unzip it and upload it to a server, and access that site from your iPhone. Of course, it'd be faster to have it on localhost.




I've uploaded a copy to my (very slow) server:

D&D Character Manager​


----------



## Lanefan

What do these various apps cost to download?

Lanefan


----------



## mpattee

i4e is $3.99, Most of the apps I've seen are in the $2-$5 range.


----------



## mpattee

I'm trying to add the feature to import .dnd4e files. It would be very helpful if people could submit their character saves in .dnd4e format to i4e_support@cordax.net so I can use them for testing.


----------



## Kragash

Wow, the approval process is taking ridiculously long. It's been over 2 weeks now and my app is still in review by Apple. I apologize on behalf of Apple for being so slow with this process.


----------



## Jhaelen

Kragash said:


> Wow, the approval process is taking ridiculously long. It's been over 2 weeks now and my app is still in review by Apple. I apologize on behalf of Apple for being so slow with this process.



Two weeks is slow? How long does it take on average?


----------



## mpattee

My first version took 6 business days, first patch took 8 business days.


----------



## Kragash

Jhaelen said:


> Two weeks is slow? How long does it take on average?




Apple seems to be touting that 96% of all application submissions get approved within 14 days. Am I really part of the unlucky 4% that got the shaft? Or is that 96% statistic inaccurate and misleading?

My application is ridiculously simple to test compared to, say, a full fledge game which would require an Apple employee to finish to make sure it abides to all the guidelines. So I don't understand how it can take so long to approve.

Because Apple is so slow with this process, I'll have users hounding me and giving me bad reviews because I haven't included race X or class Y or feat Z in Character4ge. But how could I? I pretty much had to go through all the paperwork and through the approval process a month before Adventurer's Vault 2 and Primal Powers came out.


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

I speculate that the number of independent app developers and new apps is growing faster than apple's review staff, and that's causing delays.


----------



## Mark

Are there IP issues?


----------



## Kragash

Mark said:


> Are there IP issues?




Well if feat names, feature names and item names are an IP issue...perhaps. I don't think Apple would know if they were an IP issue. Besdies, I can hardly imagine these feat/feature/item names and a smallish description being enforceable IP considering Wizard of the Coast has borrowed names from World of Warcraft and a great deal other RPGs. To top it all off all of these are readily available from the 4e Compedium. 

If it's really an issue, I would simply scrap my local database and have my app get these names and descriptions from the Compendium (and unfortunately force people to have an active internet connection).


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

Oh wow!  Great thread, thanks for keeping track of all of this stuff.

I've been playing around with INit, but after some initial promise, I haven't seen much in the way of upgrades, or at the very least, any talk on the developer's thread here on ENWorld.  It really just needs a draggable edit mode that dynamically updates a character's initiative as you drag, and perhaps two checkboxes for readying or delaying actions and it'd be a perfect solution for almost ANY game system, for a DM or a player that just wants to help stay on top of the initiative order.

I just downloaded DM Tracker, however, and it's absolutely fantastic--most of my wishlist for INit is somehow addressed in the app which is great.  It's a bit of a different animal in its usage perhaps (at least in how I envision using it) simply because it's more geared towards DMs.

After five minutes of playing with DM Tracker, I'm not sure how it would handle readying or holding an action, so that might be something for the developer to think about for a future upgrade, if he/she is following the thread.

But overall..... Big thumbs up for DM Tracker here!

I'm very curious to take a look at both of the character tracking apps once they're both approved.


----------



## Mark

Kragash said:


> Well if feat names, feature names and item names are an IP issue...perhaps.





I believe that they are.




Kragash said:


> I don't think Apple would know if they were an IP issue.





I imagine that's what they use the 14+ days to avoid.




Kragash said:


> Besides, I can hardly imagine these feat/feature/item names and a smallish description being enforceable IP considering Wizard of the Coast has borrowed names from World of Warcraft and a great deal other RPGs.





Some believe that the new naming conventions are meant to thwart any who might have tried to use the OGL to make 4E compatible (while not labeling them such) supplements.




Kragash said:


> To top it all off all of these are readily available from the 4e Compedium.





That's the point of the compendium and WotC hawkishly putting a stop to various sites that have sprung up using WotC D&D IP to create competing (even if free and not as good) DDI-esque interfaces.




Kragash said:


> If it's really an issue, I would simply scrap my local database and have my app get these names and descriptions from the Compendium (and unfortunately force people to have an active internet connection).





That might be a potential workaround.


----------



## mpattee

The 14 days for review seems accurate so far for i4e. The original submit took 6 business days and the update I put out the first day it was in iTunes took 8 business days. 

The delay for review is a pain in the ass and really makes me wish it wasn't there. It can be a major pain if you have a crashing bug or the like.

The reviews haven't been too hard on me for delays though as I think people who buy apps from iTunes are used to it, and know what to expect.

I was really worried about IP when I was working on i4e. As a result it really includes nothing and just allows the users to input most anything. I'm currently working on adding the ability to import .dnd4e files from the Character Builder but its frustrating as the files don't contain all the information about a character. 

The web services for DDI are severely lacking and don't give you much of anything as far as information about things. The only way you can get good info even with a DDI account is all presented in pre-formatted HTML which is basically what is used by the compendium. 

On top of this the character builder being windows only basically means that I'm not providing a true import option for any mac users. 

I'm pretty sure I could sell a few copies of DDI if I could get a decent web service option for getting info into the app but requiring a DDI account. Seems short sighted in the effort to "protect" their content.


----------



## Kragash

Mark said:


> That's the point of the compendium and WotC hawkishly putting a stop to various sites that have sprung up using WotC D&D IP to create competing (even if free and not as good) DDI-esque interfaces.




If that's the case Power Card Viewer on appspot would also be in trouble. It was one reason why I didn't include Power Cards, I wasn't sure how WotC would react to my app simply having a feat/feature/item database let alone power card data. I wasn't going to go through the trouble of manually putting thousands of powers into the database to have WotC tell me to cease and desist. I would have wasted hundreds of hours of my life. 

I built the app with the idea that it would make D&D 4E even more accessible to people by allowing them to save time by rapidly filling in all the details for them. My app still very much requires the D&D books. It hardly enforces anything. For example, a heroic tier warlock *could* pick a an epic tier fighter feat. Or a bard could pick a wizard paragon class. The app doesn't show the prerequisites for anything and unless you know the name of the feat or item, you're going to have a hard time building your character by picking them at random.

So technically WotC wins big time. Character4ge users will still need to have the D&D books to look up which feat they can use. If WotC decides that my app crossed the line (IMO it hasn't), it's their loss (and mine I suppose). I'm not robbing them of anything...I'd argue that I'm potentially increasing their customer-base.


----------



## Kragash

mpattee said:


> I was really worried about IP when I was working on i4e. As a result it really includes nothing and just allows the users to input most anything. I'm currently working on adding the ability to import .dnd4e files from the Character Builder but its frustrating as the files don't contain all the information about a character.




I took a look at it also and, honestly, it's an XML file that was awkwardly laid out. As you've mentionned, it's missing some character information. But the most glaring problem is that it would still rely on the Compendium to fetch certain information. To me, that's a complete turn off. It requires an active internet connection and an account (which the user would have to log onto).



> The web services for DDI are severely lacking and don't give you much of anything as far as information about things. The only way you can get good info even with a DDI account is all presented in pre-formatted HTML which is basically what is used by the compendium.




Indeed. It's restrictive and, in most cases, would break the user experience from your app and mine.



> On top of this the character builder being windows only basically means that I'm not providing a true import option for any mac users.




This chafes me the most. Here's a huge company with lots of resources and swimming in money and yet they stubbornly create a Windows-only application. If someone wants to provide a solution to Mac, Linux or mobile users, is WotC really going to shake its finger at them and say "NO! We don't want no stinkin' Mac/Linux/iPhone/iPod touch users to play D&D 4E"? I would certainly hope not. It's an opportunity for WotC to grow its customer-base.



> I'm pretty sure I could sell a few copies of DDI if I could get a decent web service option for getting info into the app but requiring a DDI account. Seems short sighted in the effort to "protect" their content.




You might be able to embed a WebKit view into your app. Still though, like you said, it requires an account and the user to log in. At this point, the app doesn't really feel like an app anymore but rather a simple website.

What I'm curious to know is where the IP fine line is. I'm still skeptical that WotC could slap my on the wrist for putting "Improved Initiative - +4 to initiative" in my app. Or "Flaming Weapon +4 (Shortsword)". Many of the power/feat/item names are borrowed from other RPGs, at this point I'd be stealing something that has be stolen and stolen and stolen.

edit: I also want to say that I totally respect WotC. I enjoy D&D 4E very much and want others to enjoy it also...that's why I spent the time to develop my application. I'm sure mpattee's reasons are similar. I'm not trying to tread on any of WotC IPs. Character Builder and the D&D books still have their role by giving players insight and details on what they can do and what they can't do with their characters. My app simply does not provide this level of detail.


----------



## Mark

Kragash said:


> So technically WotC wins big time.





Everyone who ever built a fan site that was shut down for IP violations has said the same thing and it has nothing to do with that.  If there is IP being used without authorization, WotC will probably find out and get it shut down.  If they feel it is a bigger issue (such as the recent spate of pdf-distribution lawsuits), you run the risk of being sued.  One of the guys being sued actually signed up here on EN World so he could 'plead his case to the people' and posted extensively about his reasons and how he felt this and that.  The 'I'm helping them through promotiong their stuff' and the 'imagine how much more they will sell because of my efforts' defenses have been trotted out many times before.  It doesn't matter.  If someone ignores the warnings and is violating IP, nothing I or anyone else posts can save them from themselves.  I wish you well but that probably won't help you either.


----------



## davethegame

Kragash said:


> Character Builder and the D&D books still have their role by giving players insight and details on what they can do and what they can't do with their characters. My app simply does not provide this level of detail.




The biggest issue is that you're not competing against Character Builder or the books, you're competing against iplay4e.com, which includes everything with my character by uploading a single file and does most of what I'd want an iPhone app with 4e to do already. Inputting my character by hand into an app doubles my work after I've already made it. Today, I'm playing a level 27 character in a one shot, and there's no way I'd enter all that data using an iPhone.


----------



## jkohlhepp

If you are interested in this thread, you might be interested in something I threw together - an iPhone-compatible website for searching the D&D compendium from the iPhone. It is currently a work in progress but it is functional, at least for searching creatures. Details are on this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan...1-d-d-insider-compendium-searcher-iphone.html


----------



## Kragash

Mark said:


> Everyone who ever built a fan site that was shut down for IP violations has said the same thing and it has nothing to do with that.  If there is IP being used without authorization, WotC will probably find out and get it shut down.  If they feel it is a bigger issue (such as the recent spate of pdf-distribution lawsuits), you run the risk of being sued.  One of the guys being sued actually signed up here on EN World so he could 'plead his case to the people' and posted extensively about his reasons and how he felt this and that.  The 'I'm helping them through promotiong their stuff' and the 'imagine how much more they will sell because of my efforts' defenses have been trotted out many times before.  It doesn't matter.  If someone ignores the warnings and is violating IP, nothing I or anyone else posts can save them from themselves.  I wish you well but that probably won't help you either.




We'll see. Like I said, I could simply scrap my whole database and either let players enter everything by hand (which would displease people like davethegame) or at very worse just stop selling the app and everyone loses. I'll keep using my app for my games but everyone else will not have that chance.


----------



## Kragash

davethegame said:


> The biggest issue is that you're not competing against Character Builder or the books, you're competing against iplay4e.com, which includes everything with my character by uploading a single file and does most of what I'd want an iPhone app with 4e to do already. Inputting my character by hand into an app doubles my work after I've already made it. Today, I'm playing a level 27 character in a one shot, and there's no way I'd enter all that data using an iPhone.




My app doesn't compete with iplay4e either. At least not directly. iplay4e requires people to have Character Builder, requires people to upload their file to a server, and then view it on the iPhone. Character4ge isn't a read-only character sheet...it allows a player to change things on-the-fly. Leveling up recalculates everything that uses half levels in its calculations. Whenever there's a choice to be made (such as gaining +1 to two abilities or reaching the paragon tier or epic tier), then the player gets control over his choice. But when there's no choice to be made, everything is auto-calculated. 

On the battle sheet portion of my app, the player can easily keep track of temporary bonuses, temporary hit points, death saves, second wind usage...most of this stuff does not exist in iplay4e. My app does not require an active internet connection so you do not need to be near a wireless router to view your character profile.


----------



## davethegame

Kragash said:


> My app doesn't compete with iplay4e either. At least not directly. iplay4e requires people to have Character Builder, requires people to upload their file to a server, and then view it on the iPhone. Character4ge isn't a read-only character sheet...it allows a player to change things on-the-fly. Leveling up recalculates everything that uses half levels in its calculations. Whenever there's a choice to be made (such as gaining +1 to two abilities or reaching the paragon tier or epic tier), then the player gets control over his choice. But when there's no choice to be made, everything is auto-calculated.
> 
> On the battle sheet portion of my app, the player can easily keep track of temporary bonuses, temporary hit points, death saves, second wind usage...most of this stuff does not exist in iplay4e. My app does not require an active internet connection so you do not need to be near a wireless router to view your character profile.




Looking forward to seeing it and adding it to our 4e Accessories page:
Critical Hits » Guide to 4e Accessories
(and watching this thread closely for others, of course)


----------



## bryanlo

Kragash said:


> My app doesn't compete with iplay4e either. At least not directly. iplay4e requires people to have Character Builder, requires people to upload their file to a server, and then view it on the iPhone. Character4ge isn't a read-only character sheet...it allows a player to change things on-the-fly. Leveling up recalculates everything that uses half levels in its calculations. Whenever there's a choice to be made (such as gaining +1 to two abilities or reaching the paragon tier or epic tier), then the player gets control over his choice. But when there's no choice to be made, everything is auto-calculated.
> 
> On the battle sheet portion of my app, the player can easily keep track of temporary bonuses, temporary hit points, death saves, second wind usage...most of this stuff does not exist in iplay4e. My app does not require an active internet connection so you do not need to be near a wireless router to view your character profile.




I certainly am looking forward to it!


----------



## Felonious Ham

*Updates to the Player's Companion*

I've posted an update to the Character Manager (now called Player's Companion).  It's now spell-complete, has better log keeping, can load character data, and accounts for language data.

D&D Player's Companion

As may be obvious, I am not a web designer (most of what I know I've learned doing this), so I'm open to ideas on how to improve the UI.

Also, since the spell (and all other static) data is stored in a TaffyDB format, it's very easy to parse and munge to use in other projects.


----------



## mpattee

davethegame said:


> The biggest issue is that you're not competing against Character Builder or the books, you're competing against iplay4e.com, which includes everything with my character by uploading a single file and does most of what I'd want an iPhone app with 4e to do already. Inputting my character by hand into an app doubles my work after I've already made it. Today, I'm playing a level 27 character in a one shot, and there's no way I'd enter all that data using an iPhone.




I submitted an update to i4e last Friday that includes importing a character from a .dnd4e file. Unfortunately the save doesn't contain everything you'd need, but it gets you a long ways toward having a completed character with a single button tap.

- Items imported successfully:
- Character details (name, class, level, xp, race, speed, armor penalty)
- Stats
- Health details (hp, healing surges, healing surge value)
- Defenses (armor bonuses, stat bonuses, misc/class bonuses)
- Weapons (everything except range)
- Powers (everything except descriptions, range, base damage, keywords) (Adjusted damage, weapon choice are included)
- Feats
- Skills (including which skills are trained)

Next items I'm working on are inventory and more character details.


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Added a web app: 
Scryer Scryer - D&D Insider Compendium Searcher compendium search optimized for iPhone


----------



## Garthanos

Kragash said:


> I've just submitted my app to Apple.
> 
> Here's what you can all be looking forward to in a couple weeks:



cool looking


----------



## Ladybam

mpattee said:


> I've submitted my iPhone app its called i4e.  It is a character sheet replacement that allows you to store multiple characters on your iPhone or iPod touch. It will let you track powers, stats, hit points, and pretty much everything else.
> 
> You can find more information and screenshots here i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket
> 
> I'll post again when it has been approved. I'll start a thread in the software section of the forums if anyone has any questions.




I'm wondering if it will be updated monthly with the new powers... that is the only thing holding me back from spending the money right now.


----------



## mpattee

i4e allows for completely custom input of powers and skills so anything new that comes in you can enter into the app. 1.1.0 is currently under review and that will add the ability to import from Character Builder .dnd4e files. The way i4e is made it doesn't require an update for new content. I hope that answers your question, if not post again here or email me at i4e_support@cordax.net.

Mike


----------



## Kragash

I don't know what's going on. My app seems to be stuck in Approval Limbo™ (as some developers have aptly called it). It's still be "reviewed". Apple is not answering my e-mails. Things wouldn't be so bad if Apple was at least telling me what's going on with the review process but...it isn't saying a thing.

At this point, i4e is starting to have all the features that I had envisioned for an iPhone/iPod touch character sheet, and Character4ge is looking more and more unnecessary. By the time it gets approved, i4e will do everything Character4ge was going to do and probably eventually meant to do. The only difference will be visual. 

I was getting ready to roll out updates to Character4ge with bug fixes and the addition of Adventurer's Vault 2 items, new classes, new races...but I stopped working two weeks after I submitted my app since I had no idea at that point whether or not it would get approved.

It's a shame Apple has to be so unprofessional with its developer community. I've come to question my undying love for Apple. I love Apple's hardware/software package but as a client, Apple has always treated me like dirt. And as a developer, Apple is doing the same.


----------



## mpattee

i4e 1.1.0 is now available in the iTunes app store. 

Healing when at negative hit points applies healing from 0
Added the ability to import from the DDI Character Builder
Number of limited uses wasn't shown when going back into the power information view
Skills list now indicates which skills are trained with check marks on the right hand side
You can now recharge a limited use power when it has been used
Trying to change the weapon name without setting a stat would crash the app
Hit modifier in powers now has option for misc bonus
Damage modifier now has option for misc bonus to damage
Damage for powers can now be just a stat without weapon damage 0 [W]
You can now heal and take damage up to 300 points at a time
Added spirit keyword for powers
Added opportunity action type for powers
Made weapons and implements more distinct
Corrected some range names in powers
Resting now removes temporary HP
Added 25/50 range to weapons
Fixed issue with no keywords for a power
Added Augmentable Keyword to powers for psionics


----------



## mpattee

i4e 1.1.1 is now available in the iTunes app store. 

better detection of import issues
sorting feats alphabetically for now
added each ally in burst/blast
added each undead in burst/blast
added range option of "melee or ranged"
fixed issue where empty .dnd4e files would crash the app
called out restrictions on level as being between 1 and 30, this was causing data not to save.
fixed an issue where the damage dice of powers were being overwritten by a default value if an implement was used
fixed implement/weapon bonuses
powers should now calculate hit bonus and damage values properly regardless of if it uses a weapon, implement or nothing.
reflex now looks for armor values to add to it as well


----------



## Garthanos

OK anyone got one for the Android (Droid) because I seriously think it rocks (and is much better coverage etc than AT&T ... apple losing out by going with AT&T.

note most of the web apps do work rather well... with only some minor kinks.


----------



## mpattee

I may be doing some android stuff for work shortly. So I might work on one at that point.


----------



## jigsawsaint

Hi,

Andrew Reutter of iplay4e.com here.



Kragash said:


> iplay4e requires people to have Character Builder, requires people to upload their file to a server, and then view it on the iPhone.




This much is true.  Although I'd note that you can access said sheet from iPhone, Blackberry and Android (using Opera Mini), or as a full-screen interface on your tablet or laptop.



Kragash said:


> Character4ge isn't a read-only character sheet...




Neither is iplay4e.



Kragash said:


> On the battle sheet portion of my app, the player can easily keep track of temporary bonuses, temporary hit points, death saves, second wind usage...most of this stuff does not exist in iplay4e.




*Ahem* The iplay4e sheet tracks every single one of the things you listed...plus usage of all powers, short/extended rests, milestones, actions points...the list goes on.  And it always has.

I don't mean to hijack your thread, and I wish everyone the best in their development efforts, but I couldn't allow this misinformation to go uncorrected.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## mpattee

I just wanted to post a quick update and let people know that i4e 1.2 is taking a bit longer than I had originally hoped. I think it will really be a great release though when it hits. I'm hoping to submit it by mid December. I've also setup a forum for discussion about i4e issues and feature requests. As always you can email me at i4e_support@cordax.net


Updated UI
Added an inventory section
Added a notes section
Treasure Tracking
Action Points
Milestones


----------



## Janx

What kind of apps are out there to support 3.5 on iPhone?

I'd like an app to manage my character sheet (not build a character), particularly in-game.

Something to:
show me my inventory, allowing me to add/remove items
show me my HP, allowing me the take damage/heal
show me my AC, in different armor configurations would be nice
show me my skills, and roll them for me
show me my feats
show me my spells, and which are memorized, and how many I can cast each day.  It would also handle multiple memorizations, and track that I have cast certain spells.

For each class, spell, skill, or feat, I'd like a link to show me the SRD description



Whether the system stictly enforced the rules or not is less valuable than just holding all that data and making it easy to flip to and update the status of things.


----------



## mpattee

I've been mulling the idea of creating a new app similar to i4e that would do the things you mentioned but for 3.5 and pathfinder. I'm not convinced that there is an audience for it but I could be wrong. I'm not sure how to find out honestly so I've just been putting it off until I get i4e to the place I want it to be.

Mike


----------



## Kragash

jigsawsaint said:


> Neither is iplay4e.




Honest question: how do you add xp, manage hp, add to ability scores, add to skills, add items within iplay4e?


----------



## jigsawsaint

Kragash said:


> Honest question: how do you add xp, manage hp, add to ability scores, add to skills, add items within iplay4e?




To add XP, you click the "plus" button next to the XP display.
To manage HP, you click the "damage" and "heal" buttons.
Similarly for temp HP, second wind, power usage, etc...

For ability scores, skills, and other things that don't tend to change during play, you update your character in Character Builder and upload a new version of the file.  I didn't argue with the dependency on Character Builder!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Kragash

jigsawsaint said:


> To add XP, you click the "plus" button next to the XP display.
> To manage HP, you click the "damage" and "heal" buttons.
> Similarly for temp HP, second wind, power usage, etc...
> 
> For ability scores, skills, and other things that don't tend to change during play, you update your character in Character Builder and upload a new version of the file.  I didn't argue with the dependency on Character Builder!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew




Using Safari and Safari Mobile, I see + and - buttons for item power use but I don't see such buttons for XP or HP. 

In the event where a player's character levels, this player would have to go back to his computer to update his character profile to change ability scores and skills? And if a player finds new items and wants to equip these new items, he would also have to go back to his computer to update his profile?

Perhaps "read-only" was a bit exaggerated considering there are some features in iplay4e that allow players to track some of their progress, but I can't shake the feeling that the dependency on Character Builder is stronger than you're leading people to believe.

Anyway, I'm not here to make trouble. Like you've mentioned, iplay4e has very strong points being multi-platform, allowing player's to exchange profiles, some tracking features, dice rolling. It's a great app for sure but I felt like I needed to create my own iPhone/iPod app to get a feature set that I wanted: more flexibility in terms of tracking/managing and access to the character sheet data without internet access.

It wasn't my intention to mislead anyone here about iplay4e and I apologize if I have.


----------



## jigsawsaint

Kragash said:


> Using Safari and Safari Mobile, I see + and - buttons for item power use but I don't see such buttons for XP or HP.




Are you logged in?  Are you looking at a character you own?  We don't let just anyone come along and mess with your character 

If so, I'm not sure what to tell you.  I see the buttons.  The hundreds of folks that play their characters with iplay4e every week press them regularly!



> In the event where a player's character levels, this player would have to go back to his computer to update his character profile to change ability scores and skills? And if a player finds new items and wants to equip his new items, he would also have to go back to his computer to update his profile?




Correct on both counts.



> Perhaps "read-only" was a bit exaggerated considering there are some features in iplay4e that allow players to track some of their progress, but I can't shake the feeling that the dependency on Character Builder is stronger than you're leading people to believe.




I hope I haven't misled anyone!  The idea is pretty straightforward: iplay4e handles the things you need _during_ gameplay, but you need CB for character maintenance between sessions.  To go even further: you absolutely need CB in order to use iplay4e, since the site is intended simply to shore up the gameplay functionality that's weak in CB.

Again, I'm not trying to compare the two apps, I simplify wanted to clarify that iplay4e is, in fact, a gameplay tool, and let folks do their own comparisons from there.  I wish you the best with what looks to be a very beautiful and useful application.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## mpattee

i4e 1.2.0 is now available in iTunes. You can see new screenshots from it at i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket. Almost every part of the application was modified in some way. Videos will be coming over the next week. 


New damage/healing/temporary HP UI
New direct periodic damage input in 2 taps
New items being tracked; milestones, action points, item uses, failed death saves, resistances, passive insight, passive perception, paragon path, epic destiny, height, weight, age, gender, size, alignment, deity, adventuring company, languages, and vision
New Weapons section can now track extra critical damage
New Equipment section to track wearable equipment
New Items section to track consumables and general gear
New Treasure section to track coins, gems and valuable art objects
New Notes section to track anything you'd like
Re-vamped Feats section will now handle class features, racial features, racial traits and any other feats you'd like
Re-vamped skills editing for easier manipulation of skill information
Improved import for .dnd4e files, fills in many of the new details being tracked by i4e. Due to the limitation of information contained in the .dnd4e file it is still only a starting point.
Improved editing flow for powers
More consistent editing throughout the application


----------



## Kragash

mpattee said:


> i4e 1.2.0 is now available in iTunes. You can see new screenshots from it at i4e for iPhone: Character Sheets In Your Pocket. Almost every part of the application was modified in some way. Videos will be coming over the next week.
> 
> 
> New damage/healing/temporary HP UI
> New direct periodic damage input in 2 taps
> New items being tracked; milestones, action points, item uses, failed death saves, resistances, passive insight, passive perception, paragon path, epic destiny, height, weight, age, gender, size, alignment, deity, adventuring company, languages, and vision
> New Weapons section can now track extra critical damage
> New Equipment section to track wearable equipment
> New Items section to track consumables and general gear
> New Treasure section to track coins, gems and valuable art objects
> New Notes section to track anything you'd like
> Re-vamped Feats section will now handle class features, racial features, racial traits and any other feats you'd like
> Re-vamped skills editing for easier manipulation of skill information
> Improved import for .dnd4e files, fills in many of the new details being tracked by i4e. Due to the limitation of information contained in the .dnd4e file it is still only a starting point.
> Improved editing flow for powers
> More consistent editing throughout the application




Very impressive update. You've pretty much built what I was hoping for in an iPhone/iPod touch character sheet app. I love the new UI.


----------



## mpattee

Thank you very much Kragash. Did they ever tell you why your app took so long to get through the review process? I've been debating adding some more details about feats/powers etc. But I'm not sure how far I want to push it. Feel free to email me at mike@cordax.net if you don't want to discuss all of this publicly.

I bought character4ge a while back and I like how you handle the custom backgrounds and controls. I need to look into those a bit further, they really add a lot to the look of your app.

Mike


----------



## Hussar

Very cool


----------



## Kragash

mpattee said:


> Thank you very much Kragash. Did they ever tell you why your app took so long to get through the review process? I've been debating adding some more details about feats/powers etc. But I'm not sure how far I want to push it. Feel free to email me at mike@cordax.net if you don't want to discuss all of this publicly.
> 
> Mike




No, Apple never told me. And they're still sitting on an update to my app. I'm sure it will take another 2 months before people get their hands on it.


----------



## Garthanos

well you can always do a android app (my 854 x 480 Droid screen rocks) and accept paypal payments for it .... its not locked to a mega corps permission strings.


----------



## Iron Dog

Anyone know of any Symbian OS (s60) apps out there?


----------



## airbornemist6

mpattee said:


> I've been mulling the idea of creating a new app similar to i4e that would do the things you mentioned but for 3.5 and pathfinder. I'm not convinced that there is an audience for it but I could be wrong. I'm not sure how to find out honestly so I've just been putting it off until I get i4e to the place I want it to be.
> 
> Mike




Trust me, there's an audience, at least for Pathfinder. I only know about 5 people who play 4e. Meanwhile, I know a TON who play Pathfinder, including myself. However, Paizo is working on their own iPhone app, so by the time you get around to getting i4e up and running, they'll probably release. I'm pretty sure the market for it is pretty big though, most gamers didn't switch to 4e when it came out and a lot still haven't. At this point nearly all of the ones that stuck to 3.5e have switched to Pathfinder.


----------



## Jhaelen

airbornemist6 said:


> Trust me, there's an audience, at least for Pathfinder. I only know about 5 people who play 4e. Meanwhile, I know a TON who play Pathfinder, including myself.



A TON, huh?

I can easily counter your example by not knowing anyone who plays Pathfinder. Myself, I still play D&D 3.5 and occasionally 4e. I bought and read the Pathfinder RPG, but I don't know anyone else who did.

In other words: anecdotal evidence is worth absolutely nothing when you want to measure how large your potential customer base will be.


----------



## mpattee

I'm not sure I'm going to get much more than anecdotal evidence from a forum ever. That being said, I did purchase the Pathfinder book and bestiary. I'm trying to wrap up i4e 1.3 at the moment, as soon as thats done I'll be looking into what a potential Pathfinder app would look like. My assumption is that I can make something useful for 3e, 3.5e and Pathfinder together.

Mike


----------



## JDragon

Well I would love to see something for 3.5 and Pathfinder as thats what my group is playing these days.

JD


----------



## mpattee

I'd really like to hear what you guys would like to see in a pathfinder/3.5 app. 

Please feel free to post here or email me at mike@cordax.net.


----------



## JDragon

Well I haven't looked at your 4e product since I don't play 4e, but I'm guessing alot of the same features would be wanted.

First would be an interactive character sheet that would allow you to make changes as the game is going. For example add spell effects /posion / magic items /etc.

Next would be an Init Tracker for GM's.  Something that allows all the different Init options to be used.

Now for a slight subject change, have you been keeping up on the rumors regarding the Apple Tablet or iSlate?  

I'm thinking this would be an even better platform for these kind of tools along with more DM tools.  Espically if it ends up having good PDF support for having access to all your rule books.

Hope this helps some.

JD


----------



## mpattee

Yeah, I've been following the rumors about the apple tablet. I'm much more excited to get my hands on it as a developer then a potential user. I've been trying to think of how its going to affect the UI with presumably more resolution. 

I really can't wait for it. 

I've been considering finishing the DM tool I started. I might re-visit that before the 3.5 app. But we'll see.


----------



## Garthanos

I am revelling in my droid (much nicer screen clarity/resolution than the itouch I had) so that is where my mobile app interest lies. Oh and I am definitely an old timer brought back to gaming by 4e. Am I still a grognard?


----------



## JDragon

Well I'm glad to hear you are interested in it as a developer because my interest is as a user. 

I have some tools a friend of mine has put together for me in Java Script to run in Firefox on my laptop.  Specifically a Init Tracker / Monster tracker.

Speaking of the UI I was thinking about that last night myself and how to best layout things for interactive usage.

I have an excel workbook character sheet I made myself for my tablet PC that I plan to use as  very loose template for layout.  I was going to start playing in Photoshop with layout to see how things might space out.  Of course I have no experience coding for the iphone but figured it was something to do. So when I talk my friend in to learning the coding for the iphone/tablet I would have something to hand him and say I want it to look something like this and these buttons do X.

JD


----------



## mpattee

Resolution might have been the wrong word. I meant mostly screen real estate. I'm sure high resolution will be helpful but its the space for layout that will be nice. 

JDragon,

You could always donate a UI to someone that already knows iPhone programming


----------



## mpattee

i4e 1.3.0 is going into beta testing this week and will be submitted to the app store in the beginning of March. It includes some major updates that will resolve a lot of the outstanding issues with the app today.


Online editing after import of .dnd4e files. Once you've imported a .dnd4e file you can edit it through the web browser instead of being forced to use the small keyboard on the iPhone. Also if you have a subscription to D&D Insider a sub window will be shown for powers and such that can be looked up on the compendium for easy reference.
Condition tracking to help you to remember all those things that happen to your character throughout a session.
New power layout that sorts powers by action type and displays first line of description.
Item based powers that are limited by your item uses per day and show up in the powers section.
New Critical damage section on powers, shows calculated maximum damage.
Ritual section to track information on rituals.
Additive experience button so you can simply tap the button, enter how much experience you gained for the session and it will do the math for you.


----------



## Felonious Ham

*Player's Companion for 3.5e*

The Player's Companion now supports remote storage/access to characters, along with a lot of bug fixes and features since my last post.

The page is hosted at a different location:

Player's Companion 

As before, if you have any questions or suggestions you can post them through the Project Page (Issues) or the Project Blog.

Running in the Android emulator:


----------



## jigsawsaint

JDragon said:


> Now for a slight subject change, have you been keeping up on the rumors regarding the Apple Tablet or iSlate?
> 
> ..snip...
> 
> JD




Just wanted to note that our iplay4e interactive character sheets:

http://iplay4e.com

are going to be dreamy on the iPad.  It's like the device was made for us.

You'll be able to access your character from your mobile, your iPad, your tablet, or your desktop - and with all state stored on the server, they'll always stay in sync.

Cheers,
Andrew Reutter
iplay4e.com


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

i4e is looking really sharp!

@jigsawsaint: iplay4e seems to have had a flurry of updates lately. I really love the new features you've added. I can't wait to get my hands on an iPad and try the new layout.


----------



## JDragon

jigsawsaint said:


> Just wanted to note that our iplay4e interactive character sheets:
> 
> iPlay4e - play 4e Dungeons and Dragons (D&D) online!
> 
> are going to be dreamy on the iPad.  It's like the device was made for us.
> 
> You'll be able to access your character from your mobile, your iPad, your tablet, or your desktop - and with all state stored on the server, they'll always stay in sync.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew Reutter
> iplay4e.com





Glad to hear the apps are going to work well on the iPad, now only if it was for Pathfinder I would be set.  

Honestly any support is a good thing to see.

JD


----------



## jigsawsaint

JDragon said:


> Glad to hear the apps are going to work well on the iPad, now only if it was for Pathfinder I would be set.
> 
> Honestly any support is a good thing to see.
> 
> JD




While I intend to get in touch in Paizo regarding support for their products, it would be even better if their fans were to ask them to get in touch with me...  

I've got iroleplay.com just begging for a more general approach to the iplay4e.com site.  The fact that iplay4e.com is 4e-centric is pretty much an implementation detail...


----------



## JDragon

jigsawsaint said:


> While I intend to get in touch in Paizo regarding support for their products, it would be even better if their fans were to ask them to get in touch with me...
> 
> I've got iroleplay.com just begging for a more general approach to the iplay4e.com site.  The fact that iplay4e.com is 4e-centric is pretty much an implementation detail...




Actually, the rumor is that they are working on their own iPhone/Touch/iPad app to support Pathfinder.

But who knows if this is true or not.

JD


----------



## raxter

*d20 3.5 Core Rules*

d20 3.5 Core Rules by MaxHype is a new iPhone/iPod Touch application on the App Store

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/d20-3-5-core-rules/id346840195?mt=8

FEATURING:

• Basics and Ability Scores
• Alignment and Description
• Races
• Character Classes
• Skills
• Feats
• Equipment
• Combat
• Special Abilities and Conditions
• Monsters, Treasures and Traps
• Carrying, Movement and  Exploration
• Wilderness, Weather and Environment
• Magic Overview

Good adventuring!


----------



## Dandu

You kids these days and your electronic devices. When I was your age, we didn't have these fancy schmancy iPhone applications, we memorized things and we liked it that way because it built character.


----------



## Layander

If you find any applications for Blackberry Curve please let me know. I hate that Iphone gets all of the attention, I perfer a blackberry in every possible way exept the apps.


----------



## jigsawsaint

Layander said:


> If you find any applications for Blackberry Curve please let me know. I hate that Iphone gets all of the attention, I perfer a blackberry in every possible way exept the apps.




Well, iplay4e.com (interactive 4e character sheets) works on Blackberry if you use Opera Mini...

Cheers,
Andrew
iplay4e.com


----------



## mpattee

Layander said:


> If you find any applications for Blackberry Curve please let me know. I hate that Iphone gets all of the attention, I perfer a blackberry in every possible way exept the apps.




It has a lot to do with the development platform. iPhone development is actually enjoyable, unlike a lot of the other platforms.


----------



## fivepopes

*PFR - Pathfinder reference document iPhone app*

Check out the PFR app: PFR for iPhone, iPod touch and iPad on the iTunes App Store

  The Pathfinder reference document app features: 
- Full PRD, fully browseable 
- Back, forward and main menu buttons 
- Bookmarking 
- App remembers the last visited item 
- Rotation to landscape removes all GUI elements, making for less  cluttered browsing. Good for reading tables.

  I used the app myself while playing Pathfinder the other night, and  have to say that it work very well!


----------



## mpattee

I submitted i4e 2.0 to the app store last night. The new import site is up and ready if any of you would like to give it a try. Unfortunately it will require that you have a .dnd4e file to start from. I'd love to hear any feedback on the site, just go to i4e.cordax.net and follow the link to the 2.0 import site.

Mike


----------



## fivepopes

I just got an iPhone app approved for the app store: d20 Rules. It contains a ton of d20 3.5e material (all of the core, monsters, epic, divine, psionic and variant rules) for a meager $1: d20 Rules for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## mpattee

i4e 2.0 is now available through the iTunes app store. You can find it here. You can access the new online editing for characters at i4e Import Manager, you will see a link to the 2.0 import site. Upload a .dnd4e file or save a character from the application and then you can edit all the information online. If you have a DDI account you can access most of the information while editing.


----------



## fitret

I'm working on a DDI compendium viewer for Android and I'm running into problems with authentication.  Has anyone here been successful in getting their app to directly authenticate with Wizards, or is everyone just redirecting to the website and letting the user login there?


----------



## Kragash

*Promo codes for Character4ge Redux*

Promo codes for Character4ge Redux (Character4ge Redux for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store today:

None left.

Please post the promo code that was used so that others know which ones have been used.


----------



## Kragash

fitret said:


> I'm working on a DDI compendium viewer for Android and I'm running into problems with authentication.  Has anyone here been successful in getting their app to directly authenticate with Wizards, or is everyone just redirecting to the website and letting the user login there?




I think most (if not all) just redirect to the website...which makes it frustrating and possibly impossible to incorporate in an aesthetically pleasing way in iPhone or Android apps. 

I've been so pissed off and frustrated by this issue that I hand copied a lot of the information into my Character4ge and Character4ge Redux application. The downside is that my app will never be up-to-date with the DDI compendium...the upside is that my app is independent of the compendium, does not ever need an internet connection, and contains probably 100% of the info casual players will use and maybe 75% of what hardcore players use (i.e. the remaining 25% is powers, feats, races, classes published in Dragon magazine).


----------



## tenkar

I grabbed 9JA69KYRA3N7.  Ill give it a look on my iPad later.  Not an avid 4e gamer, but got the books and the right app might change my mind... slightly 

Thanks for letting us give this a test drive.


----------



## davethegame

I grabbed E6X6RKA44E9Y - will check it out and add to my page, thanks!


----------



## Kragash

tenkar said:


> I grabbed 9JA69KYRA3N7.  Ill give it a look on my iPad later.  Not an avid 4e gamer, but got the books and the right app might change my mind... slightly
> 
> Thanks for letting us give this a test drive.




No problem. As soon as the iPad is released in Canada, I'll be able to test and make an iPad version of Character4ge Redux. In the mean time, let me know how well it works on the iPad.


----------



## Jack99

How do you use the promotional codes? I only get the option of typing in my pw in order to pay for the app, as I normally do with other apps.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

I grabbed NXFA7M4RLK4Y -- Thanks!


----------



## Aeolius

fivepopes said:


> I just got an iPhone app approved for the app store: d20 Rules. It contains a ton of d20 3.5e material...




Very useful! Any chance of an XL version for the iPad?


----------



## pedr

I've used HM3HJEWJWW36 - I've got an iPad and I'll try to give some feedback. 

To use the codes, click 'Redeem' at the very bottom of the screen in the iTunes store. I think these codes need you to have a US iTunes Store account.

Regarding apps accessing the Compendium, I don't know how it works - I'm no programmer - but there's an iPhone app called 'Compendium Helper' which does it well, and the Scryer website uses a separate interface to make it work. I'm sure most people exploring this have investigated those methods, but I thought I'd point them out.


----------



## Janx

Layander said:


> If you find any applications for Blackberry Curve please let me know. I hate that Iphone gets all of the attention, I perfer a blackberry in every possible way exept the apps.




I dunno, my wife had an IPod Touch and a Blackberry.  She just switched to an iPhone 3gs 32GB

Initially, she thought the BB would be nice, it has a keyboard, web browser, email, BB messenger, so she could surf and stuff when not near wifi.

However....

the browser sucks compared to Safari
the email client sucks at handling attachments, compared to iPhone
the track ball retainer clip is notoriously fragile and pricey to "legitimately" replace
the battery life is worse than the iPod Touch or Iphone 3g that I have
the BB PIN system for exchanging info so you can BB IM is painfully tedious to look up

the only thing she liked was googleTalk, GoogleSync, and BB messenger because IMing with it and GoogleTalk was free, whereas using MSN or yahoo IM actually cost you SMS messages even though it wasn't SMS (we found out AT&T's price gouging when her 1 month trial with the Tilt, a WinCE phone) revealed that.

GoogleSync was nice, because it keeps your calendar and contacts synced up with your google account.  Switching phones literally meant setting up Google Sync on the iPhone, and suddenly all her stuff was there from her BB.

For work, I have a Verizon BB, and it's lame.  Verizon limits your usage, so I avoid using it for anything except work emails.  Additionally, BB just changed from using a standard USB charging connector to a new "different" USB connector that is non-standard.  Despite the EU and a lot of other countries and the cell phone manufacturers all agreeing to use the USB standard.  not that I like Apple's funky USB cable, but at least its standard for most Apple toys.

While BB was once the king of smart PDAs, they are losing the war.  Google and Apple are pretty much on the right track of making small portable computers that happen to be able to make phone calls and are shaped like a cell phone.


----------



## Garthanos

I am a Droid fan... who also has an itouch... way better phone system on Verizon in our Area So Apple lost out. Even so way better display on my Droid (twice the resolution crisper images big time) The two browsers I have ummm do not suck at all. The Dolphin one is great.  I can load anything on it I want I use it as spare zip drive to take files form home to work and vice versi... , 16gb card and I have a spare and can swap out batteries too if I need to. It sounds really commercial like but damn Droid kicks. One of my wifes favorite elements she calls the Garmin (it has voice out put for navigation)

I am kind of not surprised the BB is not impressive old interface paradigm they haven't caught up.

I really dont need pages designed specifically for the Droid normal websites including this one here even work well on it.


----------



## fivepopes

d20 Modern SRD app for the iPhone: d20 Modern for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## Morrus

Remmeber to let me know about your iPhone/iPad apps, folks!  Just drop me an email and I'll add 'em to the master list!


----------



## beatwho

Hey, I found this list useful while looking for apps to help with DMing, unfortunately there wasn't anything that did what I wanted, for example, the initiative trackers are slow to input, painful to use or just lacked the features to make them useful for my situation (can't add multiple of the same monster?!).  So I've gone ahead and written my own










I basically wrote it for my own needs as a DM running a 4e campaign so reordering of initiative order is done by dragging cells around instead of inputting everybodies initiative numbers, its easy to add damage to multiple monsters for burst/blast attacks, shows bloodies enemies and defenses, groups like-monster names in the initiative order etc... it really compliments my needs and I plan to expand it in the future based on user feedback (and for my own evil DMing purposes  )

One thing I'm keen on implementing is being able to save encounters so I can set up a bunch before a game and load them as needed (although its fairly quick to add monsters to the encounter atm anyway)

Its just been submitted but if you want to review it ill give out some review codes once its been accepted


----------



## Jack99

Morrus said:


> Remmeber to let me know about your iPhone/iPad apps, folks!  Just drop me an email and I'll add 'em to the master list!




Yeah, especially for Ipad. Not much useful there yet.


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Morrus said:


> Remmeber to let me know about your iPhone/iPad apps, folks!  Just drop me an email and I'll add 'em to the master list!




@ Morrus, since you've taken over this, should I stop updating my top post?


----------



## beatwho

I emailed him a few days about adding my app (3 posts above) when it got approved but he didn't reply, nor update the page


----------



## mpattee

It took longer than I wanted but, i4e is now available on iPad. The new version of i4e has been converted into a Universal app containing both iPhone and iPad native version of the app. You can find the app here.

- Improved support for importing from DDI Character Builder
- Augmented power tracking and power points
- Easier power editing, multiple attack types
- Completely re-designed iPad interface
- Custom keyboards to help speed entry
- Updated import site to allow you to edit everything using a full sized keyboard
- Import site also has links to DDI entries so that you can easily copy/paste information


----------



## Kragash

Character4ge Redux Lite is out. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/character4ge-redux-lite/id397873325?mt=8

If you want to try out Redux before buying it, this is the app you want to download.


----------



## Bandit4e

*Bandit 4e - A D&D 4e Character Management iPhone App*

Thanks for putting this together, Hadrian. I hope you'll consider checking out and adding to this list Bandit 4e (App store link available at bandit4e.com). I created it with similar purposes as i4e, but with a much more straightforward focus on exactly what you need in a character management app while playing D&D 4e.  My goal was to take as much of the pen and paper out of the game while still retaining the things that make D&D fun, like actually rolling your dice. 

So Bandit 4e doesn't roll for you or let you register all your powers, but it does let you register all the necessary data that you need to track for your character, such as HP, Healing Surges, Temporary HP, Action Points, Power Points, Gold, and EXP. Additionally, it has tools to handle Resting and gaining Milestones (Action Points), taking adventure Notes, and registering Reminder Events that can take place on either the start or end of your turn so you won't miss anything that you need to track.

Finally, Bandit 4e is free to download and lets you manage one character at a time, with the opportunity to buy the full version for $2.99 to remove ads and create unlimited characters. Bandit4e.com also has a feedback portal where users can suggest their ideas for new features and report bugs.

I'm trying to build a community of users right now, so if you check it out, please submit a review or drop some feedback at the website. I'd love to know how to improve the app and your D&D gaming experience through it.


----------

